# stato di rlocate

## Onip

Vorrei provare rlocate, ma siccome è masked vorrei raccogliere qualche impressione di qualcuno che lo stia già adoperando. Cosa mi potete dire?

Va bene\male, è lento\veloce (considerando che sync e emersioni generano parecchi file), ha problemi in generale?

Grassie!

p.s. ho postato qui e non in Discussione perchè penso sia un rlocate potrebbe (in teoria) andare bene su , che so, ubuntu e andare malissimo con gentoo (gentoo-sources) se i mod ritengono che abbia sbagliato allora chieo scusa e spostate pure

Byez

----------

## rakoon13

no, tutto e ok. non ti preocupare.

----------

## Sparker

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Va bene\male, è lento\veloce (considerando che sync e emersioni generano parecchi file), ha problemi in generale?
> 
> 

 

Sicuramente lo devi configurare in modo da evitare di indicizzare /usr/portage e /var/tmp/portage.

Tempo fa lo ho usato per un po', non notando impatti prestazionali rilevanti.

----------

## bandreabis

Purtroppo rlocate è uscito da portage per problemi di sicurezza,  oggi (in 30 giorni) tocca a slocate.

Resta mlocate.

----------

## Onip

questa sì che è archeologia   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

 :Laughing: 

rlocate era il mio preferito.   :Sad: 

----------

